# Do you drive?



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm 17 and probably the only senior at my school who does not drive. I feel very self-conscious about this as my mom still drives me around places. I did study for the driving test but sadly did not pass the first time. It's really discouraged me. 

So do you drive? If so when did you start driving? Do you feel like it gave you a sense of freedom? Did it free you from your anxiety?


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

yep, but if it makes you feel better I got my license at 20 after failing the drivers test 3 times.

seems like I'm late to every party.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was in a pretty similar situation when I was your age. I was terrified of driving anywhere. I learned just enough to pass my test and get my license when I was 17, but I never drove after that for a long time and just had somebody drive me around everywhere. I also had a few panic attacks as the result of my parents trying to get me to drive as I was getting older.

The good news is that this can change drastically as you get older. Around the time I was 20, I finally forced myself to face my fear of driving. It was very tough at first, but the more I did it, the less challenging it seemed. I did it more and more to the point where I've made some extremely long drives to go visit people and even driven through cities I'm not familiar with. In fact, right now I have to drive through downtown of a large city everyday to go to work and I don't get nervous about it (although rush hour is a pain sometimes lol). I never ever would've imagined I could do this when I was 17, but hey, it happened somehow. The point is not to be too hard on yourself right now... just take your time in dealing with the fear, and slowly work on overcoming it. It'll take some patience but in the end it'll be worth it. And maybe when you're my age, you'll be able to pass this same advice on to somebody else.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't start driving until I turned 20 years old. Attended driving school when I was 18 and then on my 20th birthday, my dad handed his car down to me and he bought himself a truck.


----------



## bagshot (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm the same age as you and I also don't drive even though everyone else seems to. People keep telling me that I need to start but the idea of driving just makes me so nervous so I try not to think about it too much.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I drive but have never owned my own car. I got my license when my anxiety wasn't as bad (but still puked the morning of). Currently I'm trying to get used to driving a stick shift as those are the only kind of cars I have access to, but my anxiety goes absolutely through the roof when I try. But I'm sticking with it and my stress is easing about it finally.

The longer you wait the more you'll build it up in your mind as a negative thing. Take baby steps with it, drive on residential, low-traffic streets and gradually increase your driving time. I find driving calming (well...not a stick shift yet) and love to go on really long road trips where it's just me and my thoughts and the road. Best of luck.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No, sadly. It's not that I was or am afraid. Growing up I tried learning but my mother was always very unsupportive of the idea of me driving and would only let me use her car twice. (After I begged her, mind you.) Both times were hell since she was screaming at me the entire time. After that she basically said, "Tough sh*t. It's not my responsibility. Walk or take the bus." (She still won't let me anywhere near her car.) And seeing as I had social anxiety, I really had no friends or literally anyone else who could teach me, nor could we afford lessons, so I was always sh*t out of luck there. Hopefully that'll change once I get work again. Hopefully because I'm really tired of relying on others when it comes to transportation.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I got my permit at 16 and license at 17. I like the freedom and independence of it. Don't be too discouraged. I knew several people who failed their test once and some even twice. It takes some practice. I was anxious when I first started but it's become relaxing for me.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

No. Not that it matters since I couldn't afford a car anyway.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got my license when I was 17 but I didn't start really driving until after high school around 18-19. I have a car and drive places now but I have driving anxiety so I don't usually drive very far away.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I got my permit when I was 16, but I didn't actually get my license until I was 22-23. Public transportation was more than convenient enough for me to get to school and much of the city, so I never really needed to drive anywhere. I would always renew my permit, but would constantly put off taking my driving test.

It wasn't until I got a job that wasn't close to any public transit that I HAD to get my license. These days, I don't really have any anxiety driving. I might get antsy on freeways sometimes if it's congested, but not often.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes. I got my license when I was 18 and my first car at 20. Driving is great. I like having the ability to go where I want, when I want. I couldn't imagine not being able to drive.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

I love driving, hate commuting.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

not with enthusiasm...


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

No - 19? - a little - made it worse...

Driving is one of the worst things for me that is currently a necessary part of life in suburban U.S. For countless hours, if you move your hands one centimeter too far to the left or right someone's precious chunk of metal or... somebody :| is getting harmed. Way, way too overwhelming. I don't feel particularly bad about my aversion to driving because as everyone knows, it's not efficient at all or good for the environment to boot.

Unlike MrQuiet76, no amount of time/driving helped me overcome the extreme amount of stress and panic I was getting from driving. After 2 years, I gave it up.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I learned to drive when I was 17, got my license at 18. 

It's convenient for sure, and can be fun especially when it's new, but it didn't relieve any anxiety for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nah homie. I roll.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was 17 when I got my license.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

I couldn't wait to drive, I got my permit and license as early as I could. Can't say that it helped ease my anxiety, unless you consider being able to avoid people on public transportation, then maybe.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, I got my license when I was 22. 2 years after I drove a tank into a concrete wall.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol, I've known people who are over 50 and don'r have their licence. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I do drive but didn't get my license until I was about 25 due to anxiety/fear. 

Now I'm pretty much the deisgnated driver for everyone.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> I'm 17 and probably the only senior at my school who does not drive. I feel very self-conscious about this as my mom still drives me around places. I did study for the driving test but sadly did not pass the first time. It's really discouraged me.
> 
> So do you drive? If so when did you start driving? Do you feel like it gave you a sense of freedom? Did it free you from your anxiety?


I got my learner's at 16 or 17, then my license at 18. It gave me a sense of freedom, I guess. Didn't get rid of my anxiety.

I passed the computer's test, it was cake-balls. I failed my first course, though. The instructor said I made a rolling stop at a stop sign and told me to pull into a parking space because the test was over. I was pretty let down. And the biggest thing was that even to this day I know I did not make a rolling stop. Sigh.

Anyways, aced the second time without even trying. The parallel parking had me a little worried, but got it my first try. Though I swear I had to be an inch from the barrel. But yeah, don't let it discourage you. You'll get it.

Remember to impress your instructor without direction. As in, seat belt as soon as you get in the car. Check your mirrors without him/her asking. Check to make sure your instructor puts on their seatbelt. The second guy I got thought he was so crafty.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> Lol, I've known people who are over 50 and don'r have their licence. I wouldn't worry too much.


It all depends on where you live. In my city, a car is just about a necessity. I learned to drive starting at age 16 because I had to for running errands and whatnot. Public transportation is a joke where I live.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Got my leaners at 16, provisional licence at 17, been driving ever since. I even had a casual job once as a pizza delivery driver, so I am comfortable driving. I just wish I could learn to drive a manual, but we don't have any manual cars in our house and I don't know anyone who does. But it is something I want to learn to do one day.

I still get occasionally anxious when I drive and I have situations where I come into conflict with other drivers (if they are tail-gating me, cut me off etc) but I don't feel as anxious as I would because driving you are somewhat insulated from the other drivers directly, and you will probably never see them again.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Perkins said:


> No, sadly. It's not that I was or am afraid. Growing up I tried learning but my mother was always very unsupportive of the idea of me driving and would only let me use her car twice. (After I begged her, mind you.) Both times were hell since she was screaming at me the entire time. After that she basically said, "Tough sh*t. It's not my responsibility. Walk or take the bus." (She still won't let me anywhere near her car.) And seeing as I had social anxiety, I really had no friends or literally anyone else who could teach me, nor could we afford lessons, so I was always sh*t out of luck there. Hopefully that'll change once I get work again. Hopefully because I'm really tired of relying on others when it comes to transportation.


that's messed up especially since it WAS her responsibility to teach you. Is your mom histrionic?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

therealbleach said:


> that's messed up especially since it WAS her responsibility to teach you. Is your mom ?


Not really. She was always just super overprotective of me growing up. She still is to an extent. I also suspect she didn't trust me or think I was capable of operating a vehicle, which is how she acted. I'm sure she was terrified that I'd wreck her car. (I didn't.)

You're right though, it was her responsibility, and I distinctly remembered thinking that when she said it wasn't. I mean, a parent's responsibility is to teach their kid how to survive in the real world and learn independence. Driving is one of those things. How she had the audacity to say that baffled me at the time. I still resent her for it, actually. God knows I love her more than life itself, but I really don't like the way she is sometimes.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

I still have my learners permit, mainly since I don't have the money to take the full test.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Driving is the overlord of social status*



persona non grata said:


> I learned to drive when I was 17, got my license at 18.
> 
> It's convenient for sure, and can be fun especially when it's new, but it didn't relieve any anxiety for me.


I heard this from family & friends at school in the eighties. Less the posh and brand new. 3rd car on its last legs, surprised at the good condition reaching 200,000 miles.

I loved driving my parents' to drive friends around and they drove us in their parents' cars. Magic that if fact it was my social peak, accompanied by the love of music and independence. I got my own car later on and peaked higher then. Why did I post this? I'm not saying anything people don't know.

Partners, home, children and holidays. Having a rough home not likely to last, a rattly car, are a boost to esteem, alongside a deep will to maintain

but next to no chance to maintain a career.

I wonder if I'd be a good Dad. Starting with plenty of life experience, I wonder how much control over children or advice for them, if they'd listen. I strongly disagreed with my folks at school, feeling superior to them in intelligence. Didn't do anything wrong

Students at my old university (gym) have ridiculously top-end supercars. This gift is a social boost, as beer and smoking are. Cars must be provided by family. My first car was bought by me.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Arkiasis said:


> I still have my learners permit, mainly since I don't have the money to take the full test.


Same. But mainly because I dread booking the actual test. Then dread the actual test.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I could do my test now too, could've done it 6 months ago but no. I still get really scared at busy round abouts and this town has too many of those damned things! There's like one every fifty meters, it's ridonkulous! Plus, I can't park properly for some reason. I can park every single way except the simplest and supposedly easiest, normal forward parking. It's always a tiny bit over the line, I just...I don't even know anymore..


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

So do you drive? Yes

If so when did you start driving? Permit at 15 license about two weeks after turning 16 would have done it on my birthday but I had to finish up driver's ed. 

Do you feel like it gave you a sense of freedom? Yes I loved going for long drives listening to the radio turned all the way up and being alone and away from my family for a few hours. I also loved having a girl willing to go out with me, not to mention the backseat.

Did it free you from your anxiety? No, actually it made it easier to avoid things, cut school.


----------



## grustag (Jul 15, 2014)

I drive from time to time, have never owned a car though. Will for sure buy a car sometime, but I don't feel like I need one for now. Got my license as early as I could get it (18 yo, which is the minimum age in Sweden).


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I drive, but poorly. 
Have had to endure many stereotypical Asian female jokes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to. I am not allowed to for medical reasons. So I get to ride with my dad and listen to his philosophical musings on everything from birds sitting on fence posts to why he's only going 5 MPH in a 25 MPH zone and slamming on the brakes every time he sees a crack in the pavement.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No. I have never had any real need for a car.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I currently don't drive but do have my driver's license and I'm fixin to get myself a car within the next couple of week.


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

I can drive good when i'm not being watched by someone. When someone is watching me I tend to drive awful.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I have my license but I don't drive often. I don't have a car of my own and when I get behind the wheel I get really anxious. I want to practice my driving skills but I need a car first, my mother doesn't trust me with her's.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

Im getting my drivers license soon and I cant wait. The only time I have anxiety when Im driving, is on a busy highway. freaks me out.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I drive and I mean really drive, not an automatic I drive a manual.

How can you say you drive if it's just an automatic haha, you step and turn your arms and that's it.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Nathan18 said:


> Yes. I got my license when I was 18 and my first car at 20. Driving is great. I like having the ability to go where I want, when I want. I couldn't imagine not being able to drive.


Yes I've been driving since 16. I'm with you there my friend. Plus public transportation just screams anxiety situation to me.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jesuszilla said:


> Yes I've been driving since 16. I'm with you there my friend. Plus public transportation just screams anxiety situation to me.


Exactly. I used to hate taking buses. I used to have panic attacks on them quite frequently. I'm glad those days are behind me.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Me driving? No, not at all.


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

I got my license shortly after turning 18 after having my permit for 2 years and barely driving at all. I should've failed my driver's test multiple times during my test, but I got REALLY lucky and had a really great..uh..test giver lady? My mom still drives me around places LOLomgthat'snotfunny. 
Good luck!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, though I've yet to complete the last stage of the licensing program and get a full license with no restrictions, though I have been eligible for a couple years. Just can't deal with that at the moment, regardless of my driving skills which are fine.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Driving Forever and Ever*

Oh geez yes.

I am an older fart here.
Been driving since I was 14 -15 years old.

Drove for a while illegally with a friend's cars who was 3 years older than me.
Never got caught ! He let me drive all the time.

When I was only 14 he and I went camping up in Vermont and I drove all the way back to Connecticut while he slept in the back seat ! LOL.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Ugh.. yes, had my permit since I was 16... so 10 years. Went to the 5 hour course so I can get into the progress of getting my licence, that night I found out my permit expired.. which means I have to retake the test AGAIN and it took me like 5 times to get it the first time. I don't wannnt to retake it, I'm to stupid.. sigh..


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't drive and lack a license still, but I've been reading a DMV driving manual lately and will probably take the written test sooner than later.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not at the moment, no....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> Not at the moment, no....


No manejas un coche?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> No manejas un coche?


Ahora mismo, no. Es peligroso cuando estoy usando el Internet.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope. Too nervous to take driving lessons and tests, I guess x__x


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yea. I couldn't imagine not driving, it gives so much freedom.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> Not at the moment, no....





arnie said:


> Ahora mismo, no. Es peligroso cuando estoy usando el Internet.


----------



## Moonburn (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to, but I'm kinda terrified of even being in cars now. Moving from the middle of nowhere to a big city didn't help.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes I do. 1992 Honda Accord baby!


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm 20 and I still don't have my license. When I get it (and a car) I'm going to feel so free...haha


----------



## Scrooge (Aug 21, 2014)

Was 24 when I got my license, better late than never


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, but usually on routes I'm comfortable with. If it's a new location I stick to my GPS like a child would to his mother on his first day of school.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do, but nowhere any good anymore it seems.


----------

